# 20th.anniversary donation



## elody21 (Jun 7, 2006)

This is the pen I sent in for the AAW 20th Anniversary donation   It is made with faux abalone resin, hand poured.


----------



## ashaw (Jun 7, 2006)

Alice
Beautiful pen.  Love the material..  Great job


----------



## alamocdc (Jun 7, 2006)

Very stunning, Alice! Beautiful pen.[^]


----------



## Penmonkey (Jun 7, 2006)

Nice! Did you use a live center while turning the body?


----------



## JimGo (Jun 7, 2006)

Alice, that's amazing!  I'm still awaiting the how-to video! []


----------



## angboy (Jun 8, 2006)

Beautiful pen! Certainly will be one of a kind. Who gets it after the convention is over? Can I volunteer? I wouldn't want it to just get packed away somewhere!


----------



## BigRob777 (Jun 8, 2006)

Alice,
Very nice.  I love the contrast and the opalescence.  
Rob


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 8, 2006)

Very nice looking pen, Alice.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 8, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!


----------



## elody21 (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Penmonky_
> <br />Nice! Did you use a live center while turning the body?


When I do closed ended pens that are resins or corian I exopy a small piece of wood to the end of the piece to be closed in. This makes it easy to use a live center to support the pen and form the shape before doing the very end.


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 8, 2006)

Very beautifull Alice [] To think,
some lucky dog is going to walk off with that pen !


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 8, 2006)

See Anthony,
Ya shoulda been the guest demonstrator!!!!

Beautiful pen, Alice.  And, nice to see you posting!!


----------



## Draken (Jun 8, 2006)

Ok, so I'll be the first to ask this...

Where did you get the faux abalone resin from?  Great looking pen by the way!

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## gerryr (Jun 8, 2006)

Beautiful work.  I really need to figure out how you do that.  Guess I could steal the Abalone shell from my wife's collection and smash it bits and experiement.[:0]


----------



## wayneis (Jun 8, 2006)

Gerry I think that it would be eaiser and less painful to buy a bag of crushed shells off of Ebay.  I don't remember exactly who it is that sells the stuff but I do know that I have seen it on Ebay.  I think that if you were to swipe and crush your Wife's shells you may wake up with less bodily parts than what you went to bed with.

Wayne



> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />Beautiful work.  I really need to figure out how you do that.  Guess I could steal the Abalone shell from my wife's collection and smash it bits and experiement.[:0]


----------



## angboy (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wayneis_
> <br />Gerry I think that it would be eaiser and less painful to buy a bag of crushed shells off of Ebay.  I don't remember exactly who it is that sells the stuff but I do know that I have seen it on Ebay.  I think that if you were to swipe and crush your Wife's shells you may wake up with less bodily parts than what you went to bed with.
> 
> Wayne
> ...



Hhhmmmm, now that's an idea for something else that would be probably new and unique that could be crushed and thrown in with some CA glue or resin and turned into a pen... [}][}] (OK men, stop wincing!)


----------



## byounghusband (Jun 8, 2006)

> Hhhmmmm, now that's an idea for something else that would be probably new and unique that could be crushed and thrown in with some CA glue or resin and turned into a pen...  (OK men, stop wincing!)



Yikes Angela!!!![:0][:0]  I do believe that would top the pickle pen!!!![B)][8D][B)]


----------



## elody21 (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draken_
> <br />Ok, so I'll be the first to ask this...
> 
> Where did you get the faux abalone resin from?  Great looking pen by the way!
> ...


This is my own homemade resin


----------



## elody21 (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by byounghusband_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


Check out my gallery. I have a real Abalone pen in resin on there. That is the one I sent into PMG as an entry pen.


----------



## thewishman (Jun 8, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jun 10, 2006)

Alice,
   How generous is it to donate such a beautiful pen?! The recipient will be ecstatic. 
Glenn


----------

